# Cool Rainbow Print Technique



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

A printing technique I think is cool. It is pretty inexact as far as consistency goes but the results can be spectacular. Here is an image showing just how easy that style of print can be executed…

The good folks at Pause Design have a great photograph on their home page showing just how that printing technique is accomplished. I wanted to share that with you so you could visualize how the magic is done.



Once the color palette is laid down on the screen, the printer runs the squeegee horizontally as opposed to the typical vertical pass. Of course it can be done vertically as well but that wouldn’t be right for the image above. Voila! Some of the colors mix, most stay solid and you have one beautiful design in the end.


----------



## Plitisor (Sep 11, 2008)

I've tried this technique before, but after seeing it done this way my method seems backwards as it required me to clean the screen off and restart after 2 or 3 shirts =\

neat.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I do this with discharge inks and pigments, but going vertically. you can keep the prints interesting for 2 or 3 dozen shirts, and then it just mixes too evenly.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I do it going vertically as well. I also use rail guides. I tried with 4 colors a few years back and it turned out horrible so now i will not do more than three colors. Old trick but takes some getting use to to get it down and to keep from mixing the paints.

Katrina


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

definitely a cool effect, hard not to do it on all prints tho' lol. I also use a rail. Takes some practice for sure.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

what do you mean by a rail? to keep the squeegee in the same place?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes guide rails. 

Katrina


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

What do you use to make your rails?


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I did this on one job and had great results. I am intereseted in how Katrina set up guide rails?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Check out the link. They are demostrated here.
Blend Guides for Natural Blend Prints (Vertical & Horizontal)

Katrina


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

that vid is unavailable for me, I lay down a strip of tape alongside the squeegee so it has a nice straight path to follow. I usually just use the green painters tape.

edit: seen the vid...now THOSE are Rails,=0)


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

brent said:


> What do you use to make your rails?


I buy them I don't make them but I am sure if you really wanted to you could.

Katrina


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I did not realize that Ryonet made those...
Very cool little device.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Its called a Blend print. They are quite easy to start and maintain. You just need to pay attention to how you return the squeegee to the back of the screen. There are guides available to help you.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tj Ryonet Tech said:


> There are guides available to help you.


Mentioned in post #10.

Katrina


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Plitisor said:


> I've tried this technique before, but after seeing it done this way my method seems backwards as it required me to clean the screen off and restart after 2 or 3 shirts =\
> 
> neat.


The trick is not to put to much ink into the screen.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I do love these little jigs,so useful. Just keep them comming.
cheers.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I build jigs for everything... And what I can't build I purchase...


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is a video on how they work. Equipment


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I always enjoy watching your videos TJ.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Then you should purchase the new Ryonet "Screen Printing 101 ver.2.0" DVD set.
She does an excellent Corel Draw lesson!

Hey no blushing TJ!


----------

